# Automatisch Interface implementieren - Parameternamen in Methoden nur arg0, etc.?



## Don Pipo (3. Feb 2011)

Hi!

Ich bin recht neu in Java und Eclipse und habe ein kleines Problem, wenn ich mit Strg+1 automatisch die Methoden eines Interfaces implementieren möchte. In diesem Fall werden alle möglichen Parameternamen mit arg0, arg, arg2, usw. betitelt. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die ursprünglich festgelegten Parameternamen zu übernehmen? 
Von FlashDevelop bin ich es bei AS3 gewöhnt, dass ich die Parameternamen übernehme. Angenommen ich hätte eine implementierte Funktion "createRectangle();" hätte ich dort die Parameternamen "createRectangle(x, y, width, height);" anstatt "createRectangle(arg0, arg1, arg2, arg3);".
Irgendwelche Tipps? Muss ich irgendwelche Einstellungen ändern?

MfG,
Pipo


----------



## maki (3. Feb 2011)

Hast du auch die Sourcen eingebunden und nicht nur die .class Dateien (eventuell im Jar)?


----------



## Don Pipo (3. Feb 2011)

Die Interfaces, die ich bisher implementieren wollte, stammen alle aus einer .jar (die Bibliothek für Android Platformen). Dann liegt das also daran!
Okay... ich habe eben mal selbst ein Interface geschrieben. Hier werden die Parameternamen auch ganz normal übernommen.

Kann man das denn irgendwie für .jar's "freischalten"? Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## maki (3. Feb 2011)

Wie gesagt, du brauchst die Sourcen, diese müssen dann noch verlinkt werden zur Jar:
Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Java Build Path -> Libraries Tab -> Dann die entsprechende Jar anklicken  und das "Source Attachment" konfigurieren


----------



## Don Pipo (3. Feb 2011)

Funktioniert super. Vielen Dank.

(Wer den Android Source Code sucht findet einen Teil hier: Attaching Android platform source in Eclipse | Android from scratch)


----------

